# Growing pains spur experience, recruits bring talent



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

While the Nevada men’s basketball team’s season ended with 21 wins, it’s inability to make the NCAA Tournament makes 2008-09 a disappointment.

Anything short of a trip to the Big Dance, especially when Nevada was picked to win the Western Athletic Conference at the beginning of the season, is upsetting. Early-season turmoil transitioned into excruciating growing pains: not just Luke Babbitt’s aching back.


Read more


----------

